# Wade fishing spots......?



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello! im new to the forum!

Ive fished around texas city and gtown in the past.....just looking to get yalls opinion on where to wade fish in or around txs city or gtown that is accessible by car. im planning to go monday morning

Thanks!


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Seawolf park holds trout reds and flounder year round. The seabrook flats off the toodville bridge is also a good spot, but last time I was there no parking signs had been put up.


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

cool, i was thinking maybe TCD near mosquito island but not too confident about catching keepers.....but i guess it doesnt really matter, think i might head over to the park...


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had better luck from Dollar Point to the Tidal Gate for bigger Trout and Flounder.


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

where is dollar point located?


----------



## homerc713 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think i found it on google maps....ill try it monday morning!


----------

